# Help finding an adoption agency.



## bambam9929 (Dec 13, 2012)

I need some help. My parents live in Minnesota. They are looking for a Golden Retriever to adopt. My parents had a Golden that passed away a few months ago in September due to old age. She was 14 years old. She was an amazing dog. My stepmom very much so misses the companionship that our girl had given her. So they had applied to RAGUM and had a home visit. The home visit went really really well and they have been waiting to hear about getting a dog. All the dogs that they applied for- aren't available for whatever reason. All my parents want to do is adopt a Golden Retriever for the holidays to give a forever loving home. Does anyone have any ideas of where they could look OTHER than this adoption agency? Because this agency just isn't doing the trick. I would love to help give them the one thing they want for Christmas. Any advice or help would be GREATLY appreciated! I just don't understand why my parents are having such issues adopting. They aren't looking for a new puppy. They would like a Golden that more of an adult who needs a forever home. 

-If there is someone who works with the RAGUM organization and could maybe help with this I would be glad to talk to you as well. 

P.S. My parents have 2 cats who do get along well with dogs. No young children in the home. MY brother is 16. There are family dogs with my grandparents, aunts and uncles whom are visited frequently.

I am more than confident that there are many people on this website that will jump at the chance to help a dog find a new home and an owner to find a faithful companion.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for looking to adopt and give a golden a loving home! Am I reading it right that it has only been a couple of months, tops, that your parents have been looking? I would caution that it can take a little time to fit the right dog, but that wait can be sooooo worth it! Maybe one of the reasons it is taking longer than you would like is due to the cats, just because your cats like dogs doesn't mean that all the dogs in the rescue are safe to have around cats. I know that with our rescue it can be hard to fit foster and adoptive homes with cat-friendly dogs... but they do come along! Good luck with your search!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I agree that the wait probably has to do with the cats, sorry to say. The rescue in our area is very cautious about adopting dogs to a family with cats unless the dog is known to be OK with cats. Ufortunately, that means a family with a cat needs to be super patient and wait for the right dog to come along. Has your Mom tried touching base again with the rescue to see if there is something they can do to help the process along? Sometimes making contact can be a nice reminder that the family is still interested and waiting for that perfect cat-friendly pup to come along.
Good Luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BamBam*

How sweet of you trying to help your parents adopt a Golden they will love!!

If I were your parents I would contact the agency again and ask how things are going, etc.

Also, have your parents gone on petfinder and typed in the city, state and Golden Retriever and hit search and it will bring up the Goldens that are in shelters or with other rescues? 

Pet Search Results: Adoptable Golden Retriever Dog Pets in Saint Cloud, MN: Petfinder


----------

